# Keep your vacation Uber



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just got a notification from Uber that the vacation contest is over. First I never knew it started and 2nd who cares. It says to check your emails as you may become alternate. Yes I will sit by my computer with bated breath. What a joke !!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If you reject the vacation after being chosen as an alternate, it will go to another driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just got a notification from Uber that the vacation contest is over. First I never knew it started and 2nd who cares. It says to check your emails as you may become alternate. Yes I will sit by my computer with bated breath. What a joke !!


OhNo !

No BAT BREATH PLEASE !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

The fact that winners are ignoring there emails or turning them down is a huge embarrassment to Uber. Good for the winners !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> The fact that winners are ignoring there emails or turning them down is a huge embarrassment to Uber. Good for the winners !


Drivers are unlikely to have friends to accompany them and will be late for their bills if they take a week off from driving!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Drivers are unlikely to have friends to accompany them and will be late for their bills if they take a week off from driving!


Drivers cant afford the Tax on the Prizes !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

100s of winners,

airfare and food not included.

July 4th weekend in Aspen at our new Uber time share resort, just sit through a 900 minute presentation.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 100s of winners,
> 
> airfare and food not included.
> 
> July 4th weekend in Aspen at our new Uber time share resort, just sit through a 900 minute presentation.


I love the fact that winners are turning them down. It has to make them reflect on fact that drivers are not as naive as they think.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You might be able to sell it to an unwitting Uber Driver should you be fortunate enough to win.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Or if transferable put them on eBay.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I love the fact that winners are turning them down. It has to make them reflect on fact that drivers are not as naive as they think.


Well my example was a joke...


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> If you reject the vacation after being chosen as an alternate, it will go to another driver.


Your acceptance rating will go down too. &#128527;&#128527;&#128527;&#128527;&#128527;&#128527;&#128527;



Jimmy44 said:


> The fact that winners are ignoring there emails or turning them down is a huge embarrassment to Uber. Good for the winners !


It is the stark reality that even with Uber giving away free vacations, drivers can't afford the expense of it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Your acceptance rating will go down too. &#128527;&#128527;&#128527;&#128527;&#128527;&#128527;&#128527;
> 
> 
> It is the stark reality that even with Uber giving away free vacations, drivers can't afford the expense of it.


I tend to agree with you. It's getting harder and harder. I am working longer for less. I don't see it getting better anytime soon or not at all.



Steven Ambrose said:


> Your acceptance rating will go down too. &#128527;&#128527;&#128527;&#128527;&#128527;&#128527;&#128527;
> 
> 
> It is the stark reality that even with Uber giving away free vacations, drivers can't afford the expense of it.


Yes you lose a weeks earnings. Spending money and some new clothes etc. I could not do it. I do staycations.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

So, I know I won't get any "free vacations" from Uber, but let's just say they send me an email. I work a full time job and do Uber part time. I definitely have the money to pay the expenses of the trip, but I still wouldn't do it. 

Allow me to explain. I will not go out of protest for the way Uber treats their drivers. I understand that the abuses have been happening for years, but I feel it is blatantly unfair for me to take a trip like this when there are full time drivers that are struggling to make ends meet. I would rather spend the money to help promote a full time driver into finding real, sustainable work... to that end, anyone in the Detroit or Flint metro areas looking for a change and need work that will pay a decent wage, you are free to private message me and I will send you a link to my employer. They are actively hiring and you don't need experience in the mortgage industry and you will get paid decent money with good benefits. 

Next, how can Uber offer a trip to people, knowing full well that their drivers can't afford to not drive for a set period of time and they are struggling with the horrible wages and undercutting drivers in other fashions?! Instead of spending money on vacations, place that money back into the drivers for better wages. 

Finally, besides my secondary income, I would not accept anything that Uber gives me. Everything has strings and Uber must seriously be out of touch with the real struggles drivers are dealing with.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Steven Ambrose said:


> So, I know I won't get any "free vacations" from Uber, but let's just say they send me an email. I work a full time job and do Uber part time. I definitely have the money to pay the expenses of the trip, but I still wouldn't do it.
> 
> Allow me to explain. I will not go out of protest for the way Uber treats their drivers. I understand that the abuses have been happening for years, but I feel it is blatantly unfair for me to take a trip like this when there are full time drivers that are struggling to make ends meet. I would rather spend the money to help promote a full time driver into finding real, sustainable work... to that end, anyone in the Detroit or Flint metro areas looking for a change and need work that will pay a decent wage, you are free to private message me and I will send you a link to my employer. They are actively hiring and you don't need experience in the mortgage industry and you will get paid decent money with good benefits.
> 
> ...


Outstanding on so many levels. You echo the thoughts of many.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 100s of winners,
> 
> airfare and food not included.
> 
> July 4th weekend in Aspen at our new Uber time share resort, just sit through a 900 minute presentation.


I'll pass, the French are assholes.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

iheartsubarus said:


> I'll pass, the French are @@@@@@@@.


I will just pass


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

iheartsubarus said:


> I'll pass, the French are @@@@@@@@.


What?

I had to look this up, just to make sure there wasn't an aspen in France. There isn't. I was referring to aspen Colorado. Not sure where French comes in?

The "total" punch line is that your free vacation is in a Ski resort Time share in the summer, for a weekend for sitting through a 15 hour timeshare presentation. I was trying to make it as horrible of a "free" vacation as you can get lol...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspen_(disambiguation)

Aspen, Colorado, a ski resort town
Aspen/Snowmass, a winter resort complex in Pitkin County, Colorado
Aspen Mountain (ski area), on the north slopes of Aspen Mountain
Aspen Mountain (Colorado), south of the town of Aspen
Aspen anomaly, a geological structure in Colorado
Aspen Brook (Colorado), a tributary of the Big Thompson River in Larimer County, Colorado
Aspen Mountain (Wyoming), south of Rock Springs, Wyoming
Aspen Lake, west of Klamath Falls, Oregon
Aspen Hill, Maryland
*Other countries[edit]*

Aspen Cove, Newfoundland and Labrador, a small fishing community in Canada
Aspen Gardens (Edmonton), a residential neighborhood in Canada
Aspen parkland, large area of transitional biome in Canada
Aspen, Nova Scotia, Canada
Aspen Island, Canberra, Australian Capital Territory, Australia
Aspen, Botkyrka, a lake in Botkyrka Municipality, Sweden


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What?
> 
> I had to look this up, just to make sure there wasn't an aspen in France. There isn't. I was referring to aspen Colorado. Not sure where French comes in?
> 
> ...


I got it totally and thought it reflected what the majority of drivers feel. Love fact that Uber has to be totally embarrast that drivers are telling them to stick it !


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What?
> 
> I had to look this up, just to make sure there wasn't an aspen in France. There isn't. I was referring to aspen Colorado. Not sure where French comes in?
> 
> ...


Appreciate the geography lesson, but here is where that line is from..


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

iheartsubarus said:


> Appreciate the geography lesson, but here is where that line is from..


Kick his ass, seabass!


----------

